# Hi from Fallbrook FFA



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm raising two La Mancha does, one is very pregnant and the other not so sure of. I got the does couple days ago to do a project for FFA. I love FFA and these goats, I'm new to raising dairy goats and one of the doe is going to kid next month and I know really nothing about it. I hope that everyone can help me and share their stories to help me. I want to know as much as I can about kidding and milking the does. Fallbrook FFA won't be able to help me because they only raisie and been around market animals but they do thier best. I'm looking forward to meet you guys!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello ther Newbie, and welcome! Theres plenty to learn here, just read through some topics. We're looking forward to hearing from you too.
If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome from Louisiana!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, My daughter is in FFA & she loves it. That is how we ended up with Nigerian Dwarfs. We are the only ones with milking goats also. Welcome & everyone here is very helpful.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

the_newbie said:


> I'm raising two La Mancha does, one is very pregnant and the other not so sure of. I got the does couple days ago to do a project for FFA. I love FFA and these goats, I'm new to raising dairy goats and one of the doe is going to kid next month and I know really nothing about it. I hope that everyone can help me and share their stories to help me. I want to know as much as I can about kidding and milking the does. Fallbrook FFA won't be able to help me because they only raisie and been around market animals but they do thier best. I'm looking forward to meet you guys!


Fallbrook California?? I live there to! We're neighbors


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here.


----------

